# SPOOKIE EMPIRE-Orlando Oct 9-11th, was Scream Fest



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone planning on attending this year?

The line up is awesome... VIP passes are only 175 per person.

I never did screamfest as I am not a convention type person, but we are going to go to this one I think as I have that weekend Free.

I was also Surprised HAUNTCON will be in Orlando in April of next year as well... this makes me


----------

